# ambulance follows drunk



## amberdt03 (Apr 1, 2009)

when i've done that in dallas, they tell us not to follow. guess they don't want to really get them off the street.



http://www.abc40tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=10097912


----------



## FTRPO (Apr 7, 2009)

They really tell you not to follow, or to follow at a safe distance?


----------



## Hockey (Apr 8, 2009)

We were folling a true drunk one night.  All over the road, oncoming traffic, (wasn't busy but there were cars and turns, hitting mailboxes.  We knew there were some big turns coming up and also a lake on one of the curves.  Tossed out a few cans of beer and what looked like a half drank fifth of Captain.  Partner lights the driver up (Per PD/Sheriff Request) (PD was coming (10 minutes out) )  and get the driver out.  I don't think I've ever been that drunk.  

Guy kept saying biggest cop car he's ever seen.  


In my own car, have followed a few drunks I've called in.  Usually don't call in till its just purely blatnant.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Just wondering, when did "Ambulance Driver" become a proper noun"


----------



## phabib (Apr 8, 2009)

That article reads like a middle school essay but it's a pretty cool story overall.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> We were folling a true drunk one night.  All over the road, oncoming traffic, (wasn't busy but there were cars and turns, hitting mailboxes.  We knew there were some big turns coming up and also a lake on one of the curves.  Tossed out a few cans of beer and what looked like a half drank fifth of Captain.  Partner lights the driver up (Per PD/Sheriff Request) (PD was coming (10 minutes out) )  and get the driver out.  I don't think I've ever been that drunk.
> 
> Guy kept saying biggest cop car he's ever seen.
> 
> ...



Good idea.  So what do you do when he turns his 12 gage on you? Shiit yourself.

-1,000,000 for having a police department that would allow this.
-1,000,000 for you and you partner listening to them.

Wanna pull people over become a cop.


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 8, 2009)

FTRPO said:


> They really tell you not to follow, or to follow at a safe distance?



no they tell us not to follow. it was thanksgiving night 2007, and we were on a way to a transfer, when this drunk almost hit us twice so we called it in. then we were following him a safe distance, when he got on another highway so we called back and they said that they didn't want us to follow him.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 8, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> Good idea.  So what do you do when he turns his 12 gage on you? Shiit yourself.
> 
> -1,000,000 for having a police department that would allow this.
> -1,000,000 for you and you partner listening to them.
> ...



Its spelled gauge.

Don't you have anything better to do then nit pick every little thing?  Unless you were there, and know how everything went down, I would advise you to keep your mouth/fingers shut.


----------



## triemal04 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Its spelled gauge.
> 
> Don't you have anything better to do then nit pick every little thing?  Unless you were there, and know how everything went down, I would advise you to keep your mouth/fingers shut.


As you portrayed it, he's right to say that.  You pulled over someone you thought was intoxicated, which is allready questionable from a legal standpoint, with the police 10 minutes away.  What would you have done if this guy popped out of his car with a gun?  Or got pissed when he realized you weren't cops and started swinging and/or shooting?  Or if he had said, "screw you, I'm leaving"?  Technically, holding him there against his will would have been kidnapping or potentially assault depending on your state's laws.

Following someone is one thing, and not always the smartest choice either, but with that the risk to you is still pretty low, and if needed you will be called to testify as to what you saw.  Doing what you did...not smart, and a good way to get yourself in a lot of trouble/hurt.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Its spelled gauge.
> 
> Don't you have anything better to do then nit pick every little thing?  Unless you were there, and know how everything went down, I would advise you to keep your mouth/fingers shut.




Nit picking? Cops are getting killed ever day and you think its OK for you and your partner to pull over some drunk?  You think they're going to have a problem putting a bullet in you?

What if he wasn't drunk?

What if he was amped on meth?

What if he just finished an eight ball?

Actions have consequences.  Your lucky your childish actions didn't have disastrous effects.

Unbelievable.

Let me add one more point 

You posting this idiotic move could portray to other inexperienced providers that this is acceptable behavior.

If I was your medical director you would have been suspended. Then I would have had a little chat with your police department on your role in public safety.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 9, 2009)

So, I learned a few new things from that article.

1) Ambulance Driver--- a perfectly accepted proper noun.


2) You can "congratulate the AMR"


----------



## exodus (Apr 9, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So, I learned a few new things from that article.
> 
> 1) Ambulance Driver--- a perfectly accepted proper noun.
> 
> ...



I noticed that, I was like lol.


----------



## whizkid1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good to get that guy off the road for awhile, hopefully.


----------



## micsaver (Apr 9, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> You pulled over someone you thought was intoxicated, which is allready questionable from a legal standpoint, with the police 10 minutes away.  What would you have done if this guy popped out of his car with a gun?  Or got pissed when he realized you weren't cops and started swinging and/or shooting?  Or if he had said, "screw you, I'm leaving"?  Technically, holding him there against his will would have been kidnapping or potentially assault depending on your state's laws.



Depending on the state you live in if you witness a crime in action you can make a "citizens arrest", however this can fall into all kinds of gray and dangerous area. If the police instructed you to do so - obviously it is a personal choice that both crew members make weighing the risks to themselves and or the public and Potentially saving lives (including the drivers).


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 9, 2009)

micsaver said:


> Depending on the state you live in if you witness a crime in action you can make a "citizens arrest", however this can fall into all kinds of gray and dangerous area. If the police instructed you to do so - obviously it is a personal choice that both crew members make weighing the risks to themselves and or the public and Potentially saving lives (including the drivers).



Citizens arrest only in situations that are considered felonies.


----------

